# 

## admiralbar

Hej,
Mam zagwozdke z izolacja pozioma chudziaka. Dom z garazem w bryle  - 30 cm roznicy wysokosci miedzy nimi. Wody gruntowe - geolog wiercil ma 3m i bylo sucho (zaslyszane od sasiadow - podobno pierwsza warstwa jest na 3,2m)
Czy dawac wszedzie pape na chudziak, czy folie, czy pape tylko do garazu a do domu folie ?
CZytam forum i przyznam ze zglupialem do reszty.
Dzieki za pomoc

----------


## Kaizen

Dom budujesz na wiele lat, sytuacja wodna może się zmieniać. Dawaj porządną izolację poziomą.

----------


## piotrek0m

Izolację poziomą z papy, tak jak się robić powinno.

----------


## Kemotxb

Folie nawet tą grubszą łatwo uszkodzić i wtedy przestaje być izolacją a sitkiem. Daj papę, połączysz wtedy z izolacją poziomą na ścianie fundamentowej i będzie szczelnie.

----------


## surgi22

Jak budujesz na lata dla Siebie - zdecydowanie papa.

----------


## wg39070

Na chudziak dałem folię 0,2 mm, nawet przez myśl mi papa nie przeszła. Swoją drogą jak by woda jakimś cudem pojawiła się na chudziaku, to papa jak i folia nie zatrzymają jej. Ścianę fundamentową mam na 7 bloczków 14-stek i jak na chudziaku pojawi się woda to ja jestem łódź podwodna.

----------


## surgi22

Uważasz że folia 0,2 mm jest równie dobrą barierą dla wody jak 4 mm papa ?   :no:

----------


## wg39070

> Uważasz że folia 0,2 mm jest równie dobrą barierą dla wody jak 4 mm papa ?


Uważam, że papa jest lepsza ale jak woda podejdzie to nic jej nie zatrzyma. Swoją drogą, skąd woda miała by się pojawić? A jeszcze 20 cm styro na chudziaku jest ogromną barierą dla wilgoci. Niektórzy budują domy prawie równo z gruntem i ci mogą mieć obawy, ja z wysokością mojej ściany fundamentowej takich obaw nie mam. Ale 4 mm bitumu pod posadzką z czasem może zacząć wydawać nieprzyjemne zapachy (tak myślę).

----------


## Beskidziak

> Na chudziak dałem folię 0,2 mm, nawet przez myśl mi papa nie przeszła. Swoją drogą jak by woda jakimś cudem pojawiła się na chudziaku, to papa jak i folia nie zatrzymają jej. Ścianę fundamentową mam na 7 bloczków 14-stek i jak na chudziaku pojawi się woda to ja jestem łódź podwodna.


A o podciąganiu kapilarnym słyszałeś?.......U-Boocie :cool:

----------


## wg39070

> A o podciąganiu kapilarnym słyszałeś?.......U-Boocie


Tak uczylem się o tym tak jak o naczyniach włosowatych oraz menisku wklęsłym i wypukłym. Ale nadal pozostaje kwestia, iż jeśli barierą dla wody ma być folia czy też papa, to zakładamy chyba budowę domu na bagnach. Swoją drogą zastosowania folii na chudziaku w moim domu też do końca nie rozumiem. Przeszło po niej ileś tam ludzi i już na pewno nie spełnia swojej roli, choć jest sucho przez dość wysoką ścianę fundamentową (wyśmiewaną nota bene przez co niektórych pseudo znawców forumowych). Suma sumarum w momencie pojawienia się wody ani papa ani folia nie stanow dla niej bariery nie do przejścia.

----------


## Kemotxb

Można dać i papę i folie  :smile: , o ile koszt papy jest spory to folia już nie kosztuje dużo. Położyć folię na papę i z głowy ... można tak ?

----------


## wg39070

> A o podciąganiu kapilarnym słyszałeś?.......U-Boocie


A o co kaman z tym ubotem?

----------


## admiralbar

A może walnąć dysperbitem po całości. Wiadro 20 kg to ok 44 zł, zakładamy zużycie 2 kg/m2 czyli ok 5 zł/m2.




> Suma sumarum w momencie pojawienia się wody ani papa ani folia nie stanow dla niej bariery nie do przejścia.


to wydaje mi się bardzo logiczne, bo sie robimy tutaj cięzkiej izolacji przeciwwodnej, bo to nie te środki i nie te koszty.

----------


## piotrek0m

Skąd takie dywagacje ... a dysperbit, a folia, a u mnie nie będzie wody, a ja to mam sucho, a ja mam 7 bloczków.... czy to jest usprawiedliwienie własnych przekonań. Jakby papa to majątek kosztowała? A może chodzi o to, że tego nie widać, bo lepiej w firaneczki zainwestować ... tylko wówczas po co prowadzić dywagacje pseudo naukowe do swoich przekonań ?!

----------


## CityMatic

> Przeszło po niej ileś tam ludzi i już na pewno nie spełnia swojej roli..


Jak widzisz sam sobie odpowiedziałeś, że folia do tego się nie nadaje  :sad: 
Niestety, a może "stety" ja preferuję i polecam papę i nie chodzi tu bynajmniej o wodę w czystej postaci ale o parę wodną i wilgoć która przenika przez wszystkie elementy konstrukcyjne osadzone w ziemi.
Nie polecam dysperbitów czy innych mazideł opartych na wodzie konkretnie jeśli zastosować to system i gotowe na lata.

----------


## kubek86

Ja zrobiłem tak. Wyszlifowałem chudziaka tak na lustro aby nie nic ostrego i na to folia 3mm. Folie rozkładałem stopniowo tylko w tych pokojach gdzie układałem styro. Ale to szlifowanie to paskudna robota. Fakt robiłem sam więc uważałem na folie.

----------


## marcin_5

@kubek86 Chyba 0.3mm.

Swoją drogą ja w piwnicy posadzkę podsypałem piaskiem, na to 2x folia 0.3mm i 10cm wylewki betonowej W8. Jak narazie sucho.

----------


## cezary.pl

Papa była droga w zakupie więc położyłem na chudziak folię basenową do oczek wodnych.
A na tę folię na chudziaku położyłem płyty PIR obustronnie z folią aluminiowa, na nie następną folię w kratkę do rozmieszczenia rurek OP.
Razem 4 (cztery) warstwy folii wszelakich.
Uważam że folia, papa, zabezpiecza tylko przed wilgocią podciągającą kapilarnie.
W wilgoć buchająca z gruntu do wnętrza domu nie wierzę bo chudziak ma temp. 10*C, a podłoga 20*C więc przepływ pary wodnej będzie w kierunku do ziemi.
Co innego jak dom będzie nieużytkowany zimą, wtedy wilgoć i szron na ścianach. :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## wg39070

> Skąd takie dywagacje ... a dysperbit, a folia, a u mnie nie będzie wody, a ja to mam sucho, a ja mam 7 bloczków.... czy to jest usprawiedliwienie własnych przekonań. Jakby papa to majątek kosztowała? A może chodzi o to, że tego nie widać, bo lepiej w firaneczki zainwestować ... tylko wówczas po co prowadzić dywagacje pseudo naukowe do swoich przekonań ?!


Napisz jeszcze coś mądrego, dobrze? Podywagujmy... Firaneczek nie mam, zainstalowałem rolety rzymskie 10 razy droższe od papy i jest zajeboście!!!

----------


## wg39070

> Ja zrobiłem tak. Wyszlifowałem chudziaka tak na lustro aby nie nic ostrego i na to folia 3mm. Folie rozkładałem stopniowo tylko w tych pokojach gdzie układałem styro. Ale to szlifowanie to paskudna robota. Fakt robiłem sam więc uważałem na folie.


A po co szlifowałeś chudziaka? U mnie był z miksa gładki jak pupcia niemowlaka.

----------


## admiralbar

Jesli wrocimy do tematu, to papa V60 jest papa na pow stabilne wymiarowo, bo jest malo rozciagliwa - mniej niz zwykla papa na tekturze. 
Jesli chodzi o inne to pozostaje papa na osnowie z poliestru symbol PYE, ew zastanawiam sie nad papa W PET - tansza od tej PYE.

----------


## surgi22

> A po co szlifowałeś chudziaka? U mnie był z miksa gładki jak pupcia niemowlaka.


I dlatego stwierdziłeś że po przejściu paru osób po niej folia nie spełnia swojej roli  :no:  :no: 
Ps. styropian nie jest hydroizolacją.

----------


## wg39070

> I dlatego stwierdziłeś że po przejściu paru osób po niej folia nie spełnia swojej roli 
> Ps. styropian nie jest hydroizolacją.


Brawo, Ty!

----------


## grend

> A o podciąganiu kapilarnym słyszałeś?.......U-Boocie


Przecież cos takiego nie istnieje. Poczytaj sobie na watku o płytach fundamentowych....

----------


## grend

.. ja nie mam foli, dysperbitu, papy...
Pierwsza warstwa izolacji XPS- piasek, wody gruntowe na 11 metrach

----------


## surgi22

> Brawo, Ty!


Brawo Ja. :cool:

----------

